# french riviera or italy



## rynker (Sep 24, 2009)

we're searching for summer of 2011.  We've done Hawaii, Mexico, and Caribbean extensively and are now ready for Europe. We'd love to explore France and Italy but really love  the beach and ocean.  any suggestions for timeshare exchanges or places to stay that match the French Riviera or Italy?  The reviews on the coastal places on TUG are old.  We are definitely not experienced with where to go and see on the coastals of these two countries. Our interests are the beach, relaxation, tourist attracations are minimum but would like to see some.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 25, 2009)

rynker said:


> we're searching for summer of 2011.  We've done Hawaii, Mexico, and Caribbean extensively and are now ready for Europe. We'd love to explore France and Italy but really love  the beach and ocean.  any suggestions for timeshare exchanges or places to stay that match the French Riviera or Italy?  The reviews on the coastal places on TUG are old.  We are definitely not experienced with where to go and see on the coastals of these two countries. Our interests are the beach, relaxation, tourist attracations are minimum but would like to see some.  Thanks for any help!



This August, we covered Italian Riviera (sorrento, Positano, Amalfi) and also few places in French Riviera (Nice, Monte Carlo). We did not stay in any timeshares, but used our Starwood points to stay in hotels and we also took a 7 night cruise out of Rome and covered areas such as Nice, Monte Carlo, Sardinia, Palma De Majorca (Spain) etc. 

We did not find beaches that attractive as compared to Caribbean, it is very very expensive, language issues are there, and timeshare are not that many. Stay with Caribbean, Mexico, and US (Florida, South Carolina, Hawaii) for beaches. Repeat as necessary. You best bet in Euruope is probably Spain (Canaries) where there are plenty of timeshares with lot of availability.


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree, don't go to Europe for beaches.  The Greek Isles may be a possibility but you still won't find anything comparable to the places you have been.  You go to Europe for the culture, the architecture, the history, art, food, a wonderful destination but not for beaches.....


----------



## davhu1 (Sep 25, 2009)

We were there a lot time ago, may more 15 years.  Okay to visit but not for the beach like others said.  Did not like Italian Riviera that much; too crowded, not much space and mostly private as I recall.  The beach in Nice is mostly stones.  For sandy beach go to nearby Canne.  I think most of them prefer the beach on the Atlantic.  Spain may be a better choice for beaches.


----------



## Conan (Sep 25, 2009)

If you don't mind the freezing-cold sea, the Algarve of Portugal has wonderful beaches. Four Seasons Vilamoura is a terrific timeshare, a ten-minute drive from Falesia Beach.





*Four Seasons Vilamoura*





*Praia da Falésia*


----------



## rynker (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the good advice.......now we decide our priorities!


----------



## IuLiKa (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got back also from europe this summer. Loved the Almafi coast and Capri. Not good beaches, but great views!  We also went to Marbella, Spain. The beach was pretty good, and the water was warm.  Also remember that in Europe they have what is called Beach clubs, which are parts of beach run by private companies. Pretty expensive to get to some of the beaches. (17euros and up for a chair) There are areas for public beaches, but too few. 
I live in southern california, and I am not used to pay for a chair on the beach.


----------

